# Angeln auf Borkum



## majumaju (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen, ich fahre Anfang Juni für zwei Wochen
auf die Insel Borkum.
Wer kann mir sagen was da Angeltechnisch so geht, gibt es Möglichkeiten zum Hochseeangeln und wie sieht es vom Ufer so aus, welche Zielfische sind zu erwarten.


----------



## derporto (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Moin Maju Maju,

angeltechnisch interessantes Ziel hast du dir da ausgesucht.

Anfang Juni könntest du das Glück haben, dass der Wolfsbarsch schon da ist. Fänge von bis zu 5 Fischen pro Tag waren in den letzten Jahren auf Borkum dem Vernehmen nach regelmäßig drin. Bestes Wolfsbarschwetter bedeutet auf Borkum viel Wasser, klares Wasser, wenig Wind und gerne hohe Temperaturen. Dann mit MeFo-Blinkern, GuFis, Wobblern oder Fliege am Sbirolino nahe der Steinbuhnen oder bei Hochwasser sogar über ihnen fischen. 

Ansonsten kannst du die Burschen natürlich auch mit der Brandungsrute und Wattwurm fangen. Wattis kannst du in den Wattgebieten selber graben. Beste Fänge oft im Flachwasser zwischen den Buhnen. Beifang sind Platte, in dem Fall Flunder und Kliesche, und Aal. Auch eine Seezunge ist mal drin. 

Ob zu der Zeit Makrelenfahrten angeboten werden weiß ich nicht. Ein großer, regelmäßig fahrender Kutter ist mir von Borkum nicht bekannt. Aber zur Makrelenzeit verlegen manche Eigner auch ihre kleineren Boote auf die Nordseeinseln und bieten kommerzielle Fahrten an. Das solltest du vor Ort sehen. Hochseeausrüstung würde ich an deiner Stelle mitnehmen. 

Petri und wir warten auf deinen Bericht.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## majumaju (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*



derporto schrieb:


> Moin Maju Maju,
> 
> angeltechnisch interessantes Ziel hast du dir da ausgesucht.
> 
> ...



Alles klar und Danke für die Info.

Gruss Udo


----------



## derporto (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Gerne.

Und um dich noch ein wenig anzufixen empfehle ich dir das hier: http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/leserfaenge.html 

Viel Spaß auf Borkum!


----------



## hydrophil (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Und wenn die Kohorten von Anglern weiter fleissig die barsche umkloppen wird der gute Rob bald was anderes vermarkten müssen ....


----------



## derporto (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*



hydrophil schrieb:


> Und wenn die Kohorten von Anglern weiter fleissig die barsche umkloppen wird der gute Rob bald was anderes vermarkten müssen ....


 
Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Die verlinkte Seite mag das zwar übertrieben darstellen, aber so extrem ausgeprägt ist die Fischerei von unseren deutschen Nordseeinseln auf Wolfsbarsch noch nicht. Überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Angeldruck, der zum Beispiel an unserer Ostsee auf Meerforelle herrscht.

Zumal in Holland bereits seit Jahrzehnten gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch gefischt wird, ohne dass die Fänge rückläufig sind. Darüber hinaus fangen die deutschen Berufsfischer nicht gezielt Wolfsbarsche, was mich eher von einer weiteren Ausdehnung der Bestände ausgehen lässt.

Jedem der das Glück hat an unserer Nordsee ein paar Wolfsbarsche zu fangen, soll das in meinen Augen gegönnt sein.


----------



## hydrophil (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

keine ruecklaeufigen faenge in holland? bullshit!

fakt ist, dass in NL seit jahren ein deutlicher rueckgang der barschfaenge zu beobachten ist; darin sind sich alle protagonisten der scene einig...

@TE sry for off topic...


----------



## derporto (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*



hydrophil schrieb:


> keine ruecklaeufigen faenge in holland? bullshit!
> 
> fakt ist, dass in NL seit jahren ein deutlicher rueckgang der barschfaenge zu beobachten ist; darin sind sich alle protagonisten der scene einig...
> 
> @TE sry for off topic...


 
Und daraus schließe ich, dass du davon ausgehst, dass dies an den Anglern liegt?

Da ich den Angler, was den Fang von Meeresfischen angeht, als das kleinste aller Übel sehe, wäre ich eher dafür, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, welche Faktoren da wohl die Hauptrolle spielen, sollte es tatsächlich so sein.

Ich lese und höre einfach nur weiterhin von guten Wolfsbarschen aus Holland. Von einem Rückgang ist mir bisher nichts explizites zu Ohren gekommen. Ich bin aber auch kein ausgewiesener Szenegänger. 

Wenn du Näheres dazu weißt, gerne her damit. 

Davon unabhängig entwickeln dich die Wolfsbarschfänge an unserer deutschen Nordsee in den letzten Jahren prächtig, um nicht komplett vom Thema abzukommen.

PS: Ende 2011, also vor gut 1,5 Jahren warst du noch der Meinung, die Barschfänge in Holland "stagnieren". Werden also weder mehr, noch weniger. Es gab also in 2012 einen deutlichen Rückgang der Fangzahlen? (Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass zwischen Ende 2011 und Anfang Mai 2013 eine Barschsaison, nämlich der Sommer 2012, liegt).

Das soll nicht polemisch klingen, das interessiert mich tatsächlich.


----------



## 0din (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Im Juni kannst du mir sicherheit Wobas auf Borkum fangen.
Makrelen dürften auch da sein.Beim Brandungsangeln Plattfisch oder auch mal ein Woba auf Wattwurm.Es gibt auf Borkum KEINEN Angelladen
also alles mirbringen und würmer selber suchen(hinterm Südstrand richtung Hafen).
Es gibt auf Borkum auch einen Angelverein der auch Tageskarten für sein Gewässer ausstellt (Angelschein nicht vergessen)habe dort Zander und Barsche gefangen,es war ganz nett dort.
Ein Boot das zum Hochseeangeln fährt gibbet nicht mehr leider.
gruß Kai


----------



## hydrophil (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

@DP:

ich habe in 2012 jemanden kennegelernt, der in NL, hier insbesondere rotterdam, sehr gut vernetzt ist.
er ist fuer mich der proxy, der -neben den ueblichen foren, websites & blogs- ziemlich verlaessliche infos bietet.

klar wird in NL noch barsch gefangen, am ende vllt punktuell sogar noch gut, aber die faenge sind mengenmaessig weniger geworden und die durschnittsgroesse der fische nimmt ab.

mit ruecksichtnahme auf den TE alles weitere bitte per PN.


----------



## Latao (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*



0din schrieb:


> .Es gibt auf Borkum KEINEN Angelladen
> also alles mirbringen und würmer selber suchen(hinterm Südstrand richtung Hafen).


 
Aber es gibt einen Baumarkt (Janssen und Kruse) der das nötigste hat. Blinker, Pilker, Haken etc. Nicht viel aber immerhin.


----------



## HeinzEinz (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*



Latao schrieb:


> Aber es gibt einen Baumarkt (Janssen und Kruse) der das nötigste hat. Blinker, Pilker, Haken etc. Nicht viel aber immerhin.




Ich war letzten Herbst dort gewesen, die Auswahl an Kunstködern hat mich leider erschreckt. Ich habe dann alle drei verfügbaren Modelle gekauft... |bigeyes
Weiss nicht ob die Auswahl immer so gering ist... 
Die Info über den angeblich vorhandenen Angelladen ist wirklich falsch. Da wo er mal war, ist heute ein Fahrradverleih. |gr: Hatte mich vorher auf die Internetquelle bzgl des Ladens verlassen...#q


----------



## Latao (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*



HeinzEinz schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Herbst dort gewesen, die Auswahl an Kunstködern hat mich leider erschreckt. Ich habe dann alle drei verfügbaren Modelle gekauft... |bigeyes
> Weiss nicht ob die Auswahl immer so gering ist...
> Die Info über den angeblich vorhandenen Angelladen ist wirklich falsch. Da wo er mal war, ist heute ein Fahrradverleih. |gr: Hatte mich vorher auf die Internetquelle bzgl des Ladens verlassen...#q


 
Ich war jetzt im Juni mal drin.... viel Auswahl hatte der Laden wirklich nicht. Aber wie gesagt mal nen MeFo Blinker oder ein bisschen Schnur,Haken, Wirbel gibt es dort. Auch mal ne Ersatzrolle, wenn einem seine kaputt geht(was alles so auf einen m² passt. Aber ich kann nur jedem raten: *"Bringt alles mit, was ihr benötigt"*


----------



## totovogel (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Moin, Moin,

bin ab Samstag eine Woche auf Borkum und habe folgende Fragen:

1. Macht es Sinn zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Platte, Wolfsbarsch etc. zu angeln?

Wenn ja, wo sind die besten Plätze zur Zeit?

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Zanderjunky (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Nee ich glaub das macht kein Sinn!  LOL
Und genau, wo sind die besten Stellen, das würde ich auch gerne wissen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Bruce Payne (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Huhu,


da ich in der übernächsten Woche auf Borkum bin, erlaube ich mir, diesen Thread nochmals hochzuholen, um relevante Informationen nicht weiter im Board zu verstreuen.

Wie meine Rechercheergebnisse und die Vorredner bereits andeuteten, ist es auf Borkum möglich, je nach Jahreszeit und Wassertemperatur Hornhecht und Wolfsbarsch oder nahezu ganzjährig Plattfische zu fangen.

Die derzeitigen Wassertemperaturen sollten IMHO das Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch ermöglichen, doch wie sieht es zu dieser Zeit eigentlich mit Hornhecht aus - stehen diese noch dicht genug unter Land oder ist der Zug bereits abgefahren?

Außerhalb der tideabhängigen Wolfsbarsch-Fangzeiten wollte ich mein Glück mit Buttlöffel auf Platte versuchen.
Leider habe ich jedoch weder eine Idee, wie schwer ich die Löffel für die Borkumer Verhältnisse wählen soll, noch weiß ich, welche Farbe(n) dort bzw. generell gut laufen - ich hoffe, mir kann jemand in diesen Punkten ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen.

Da ich mit Familie unterwegs sein werde, ist desweiteren noch nicht klar, inwieweit ich Zeit habe, vorab Wattwürmer zur Beköderung des Buttlöffels zu graben; auch weiß ich nicht, ob und wo ich dort möglichst fangfrischen Fisch zum Schneiden von Fischfetzen erhalte (falls erhältlich: Was sollte man kaufen?) - ich würde daher gerne auf einen instant verfügbaren Köder zurückgreifen können.
Leider habe ich diesbezüglich bei keinem Köderfischversand derzeit verfügbare Tobis entdeckt - hat jemand daher einen Tip, welche Supermarktköder (auf Borkum gibt es m.W. Filialen von Lidl, Edeka und Markant) als Alternative taugen?
Lohnt es sich, diese Köder an Sbiro, Wasserkugel oder Pose auch den Wolfsbarschen anzubieten?

Und vorerst last but not least: Die Wellenbrecher sind auf dem bei Ebbe freiliegenden Teil stark mit Algen bewachsen und dementsprechend rutschig - welche Fußbkleidung ist zu empfehlen?
Als bislang reiner Süßwasserangler habe ich nur davon gehört, daß es für diesen Zweck Filzüberzieher für Wathosen gäbe? Allerdings besitze ich nur Watstiefel mit angeschweißten Stiefeln - gibt es auch hierfür etwas entsprechendes?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Gruß,
dP


----------



## Latao (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Moin, also zzt sollte Hornhecht am Südstrand) noch möglich sein (Habe allerdings noch nichts von Fängen gehört). Einfach Fischfetzen an einer Wasserkugel anbieten. Habe auch schon mit kleinen silbernen Spinnern gefangen (hab den Drilling gegen einen Einzelhaken getauscht). Kommt es zu Fehlbissen, solltest du zwischen Spinner und Haken einfach ein Stück Schnur binden. (2-3cm) Auf Plattfisch kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, bei mir ist das ewig her das ich auf die Platten gefischt habe. Zum Thema Wolfsbarsch: Auch hier habe ich dieses Jahr noch nichts von Fängen gehört. Einfach ausprobieren: Meerforellenblinker vom Nordstrand (so Höhe Gezeitenland/Middelhüsche bis zur Heimlichen Liebe) von den Buhnen aus. 
 Fischfetzen bekommste im Ort. Rollmops&Co heißt der Laden, ist in der Franz-Habich-Straße. Habe immer grünen Hering genommen, der lässt sich gut schneiden. Aber auch Rotaugen gehen gut.

 Um auf den Buhnen zu laufen brauchst du nicht unbedingt Überzieher. Einfach vorsichtig laufen (sind früher mit dem Rad bis zur Spitze). Watstiefel würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, so kannst du bei auflaufend Wasser länger vorne stehen bleiben. Meiner Erfahrung nach kommen die Fische immer näher ran, wenn es aufläuft. (Aber bleib nicht zu lange stehen  ) Mit meinen Watstiefeln konnte ich auf den Buhnen auch "relativ sicher" laufen.

 Gruss von einem "Butenbörkumer"


----------



## Bruce Payne (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Huhu Latao,




Latao schrieb:


> Auf Plattfisch kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, bei mir ist das ewig her das ich auf die Platten gefischt habe.


schade - in erster Linie hätte mich dabei nämlich das notwendige Buttlöffelgewicht interessiert. Aber da Du später in Deinem Post auch auf das Spinnangeln auf Wolfsbarsch eingehst, kannst Du mir vielleicht auch schon weiterhelfen, wenn Du einschätzen könntest, wie schwer die Jigköpfe sein müssen, um mit Gummifisch in der Brandung zu angeln... oder ein Rollblei beim Brandungsangeln, damit es auch wirklich auf Grund kommt...



Latao schrieb:


> Um auf den Buhnen zu laufen brauchst du nicht unbedingt Überzieher. Einfach vorsichtig laufen (sind früher mit dem Rad bis zur Spitze). Watstiefel würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, so kannst du bei auflaufend Wasser länger vorne stehen bleiben. Meiner Erfahrung nach kommen die Fische immer näher ran, wenn es aufläuft. (Aber bleib nicht zu lange stehen  ) Mit meinen Watstiefeln konnte ich auf den Buhnen auch "relativ sicher" laufen.


Da kommt der ängstliche Festländer in mir durch: Ich stand vor einigen Jahren in zwar bereits recht hohen, aber dennoch "normalen" Gummistiefeln neben einem Angler auf einer Buhne, als diese nur soweit überspült wurde, daß es mir noch nicht in die Stiefel lief - danach fand ich mich auf der glitschigen Oberfläche um zwei Meter landeinwärts versetzt. Mit anderen Worten: Ich bin der erste, der den Rückzug antritt. Für den Fall der Fälle habe ich mir heute außerdem eine Automatik-Rettungsweste gekauft... ;-)



Latao schrieb:


> Gruss von einem "Butenbörkumer"


Heller besten Dank för Diene Hülpe ut eerste Hand! (Ick weit, ick weit: Bi jau spräkt un schriewt gi dat weer een bäten änners äs bi us, aver ick glöv, Du weißt woll, wat ick seggen wull... ;-)


Gruß,
dP


----------



## N00blikE05 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Hi, zum Thema Plattfisch kann ich dir sagen, dass mit Buttlöffel aktiv fischen die beste Methode ist. Habe über Winter 3 Mal auf PLattfisch angesessen, aber nur eine einzige um die 35 cm gefangen. Ich finde wichtig, dass man besonders knallige Lochperlen brauch, um sie möglichst gut anzulocken...


Gruß


----------



## Latao (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*



Bruce Payne schrieb:


> Huhu Latao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gruss aus dem Harz


----------



## Baum1309 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Zum Thema Wolfsbarschangeln auf Borkum ist in der neuen Fisch & Fang ein Bericht drinnen.
Hab ihn allerdings noch nicht gelesen


----------



## Latao (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wolfsbarschangeln auf Borkum ist in der neuen Fisch & Fang ein Bericht drinnen.
> Hab ihn allerdings noch nicht gelesen


 
 Habe den Bericht gestern gelesen und kann ihn empfehlen. Sehr informativ. Es wird dort auch auf die Gummi-Köder eingegangen. Hot Spots inklusive.


----------



## Elbhecht (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Habe es vorgestern bei Ebbe am Südstrand mit 12er Gufis probiert, sowie in der Fisch&Fang erklärt! Hänger hatte ich kaum und wenn meist wieder zu lösen.
Leider aber noch keine Fischkontakte. Werd's heut Abend mal in der Brandung auf Platte probieren.
Berichte folgen...


----------



## Bruce Payne (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Borkum*

Huhu,


bin gerade auf Borkum und hab' sicherheitshalber noch 'ne schwere Spinne, meine Buttlöffel und 'n bischen Gummikleinkram für alle Fälle eingepackt.
Lohnt sich ein Versuch auf Platte oder Dorsch und wenn ja, wo sollte man sein Glück probieren?


Danke,
dP


----------

